# Skalierungsoptionen Ati Catalyst für alte 4:3 Spiele | Hilfe



## M3sSi4z (29. April 2012)

*Skalierungsoptionen Ati Catalyst für alte 4:3 Spiele | Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein blödes Problem und mir hier im Forum und auch bei google nen echten Wolf gesucht.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich würde gerne mal wieder ne Runde Diablo 2 spielen um mir ein bisschen die Wartezeit aufs 3er zu verkürzen.

Bei D2 ist ja die höchste Auflösung 800*600 wenn ich D2 nun starte wird das Bild auf meinem 21° TFT ins 16:10 Format gezerrt.. was einfach unschön aussieht. Ich würde das Spiel gerne im 4:3 Format beibehalten. Die schwarzen Balken links und rechts stören mich nicht. 

Als Bildschirm benutze ich einen HansG HG216D HDMI welcher über HDMI angeschlossen ist. Als erweiterte Anzeige einen Samsung SyncMaster 913v welcher über VGA angeschlossen ist.

Ich weis es gibt zwei optionen im AMD Vision cc einmal Bildskalierung unter Mein digitalen Flachbildschirm -  Eigenschaften (digitaler Flachbildschirm) - Bildskalierung - hier ist die Option GPU-Skalierung aktivieren anwählbar aber die entscheidenden punkte "Seitenverhältnis beibehalten" sind ausgegraut. Die zweite Option Skalierungsoptionen - Underscan/Overscan ist leider auch ausgegraut(der regler steht auf Overscan).

Ich hatte das selbe Problem vor einiger zeit schon einmal (damals war WC3 das Spiel der Wahl weis aber leider nicht mehr genau was ich da gemacht hab. Zwischenzeitlich ist ne SSD reingekommen und ich hab Win neuinstalliert.

Habe auch schon ausprobiert die auflösung im windows zu verringern dann ist die option Seitenverhältnis beibehalten verfügbar. Aktiviere ich diese dann und schraube die auflösung wieder auf 1680*1050 ist die Option wieder auf "Bild auf Vollbildgröße skalieren".

Komm echt nicht mehr weiter. Wenn da jemand ne Lösung weis wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand nen Tipp geben könnte.

Hier nochmal paar daten zu meinem System

- Win7 Prof x64
- zwei Monitore (konfiguration siehe oben)
- ATI HD6800 AMD Vision Engine Control Center v. 12.4

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2012)

ALos, was passiert denn, wenn Du das Häkchen bei "GPU Skailierung" einfach weglässt? Wenn man es weglässt, müsste die Karte ja an sich einfach nicht skalieren ^^  Bei mir sind die UNtermenüpunkte beim Skalieren übrigens auch ausgegraut


----------



## M3sSi4z (29. April 2012)

Der Haken ist standardmäßig draussen. Spielt aber keine Rolle. ändert nichts an der skalierung ob der haken drin is oder nicht. leider


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. April 2012)

Normarweise muß man nur zuerst eine Desktop-Auflösung die geringer ist als die native einstellen.
Dann werden die Optionen freigeschalten und man kann das Skalierungsverhalten ändern.
Danach den Desktop wieder auf die native schalten.

Ändert sich was wenn du den zweiten TFT absteckst?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2012)

VIelleicht mal mit einem anderen Treiber probieren? Oder eventuell geht es erst, wenn Du das Spiel gestartet hast und es dann per windows-taste in den Hintergrund verschiebst, um ins Catalystmenü zu kommen.

Oder mal schauen, ob Du es in einem Fenster starten kannst.


@Eol: das ging aber früher auch so, dass man ganz klar einstellen konnte, was passieren soll, FALLS eine Skalierung in Frage kommt, also eben wenn man vom normalen Windows ein Spiel startet und das dann eine kleinere Auflösung hat - oder nicht?


----------

